# Tid Bits on dog sweaters, round looms, etc...



## loombee (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello everyone! :wave: 

First I want to "thank" everyone that gave me info on knitting dog Chihuahua sweaters on the round looms...especially :love7: Prosephone!

Here are some tid bits of information that I found out when attempting the round looms and dog sweaters...etc:

The yarns I have tried are many...I just made a Lion Brand "wool ease" sweater and it went REALLY FAST, it is kind of thick...but very soft so my Taco, my smallest one loves the sweater. [I used the "In the Attic" flexible mitten loom] Flexible is great! 

I hold my loom sideways and fly when putting on e-wraps using a plastic tube tool that the yarn passes through...perfect tension and extremly fast!
You can also use a straw...just cut it shorter...works for awhile unti it weakens...you can purchase the plastic tool online. Love mine! 

On a round loom, it really is easy to allow for the front leg openings, when you "visualize" the sweater. Also, I made one using 2 strands together [one over 2 stitches] on the mitten loom for him...it came out nice too.

For very small Chihuahuas, only leave 2 stitches [pegs] for the knitting inbetween the legs.

I also make another Chi sweater for Taco, by starting the knitting from the bottom of the sweater [tail end] and had excellent results for "boy" -the "v"
You just knit on the round loom, but you start out knitting a flat piece...using all the pegs except one. After about 4 inches...depending on your dog's size, you then start knitting the complete tube...then measure dog from wee area to back of front legs and that is where you allow for the leg holes...then finish off with the neck by decreasing every 2 rows or so...then cast off when neck is long enough. Then of course you can single crochet around legs holes, back end and neck end. I think this works very well for Chihuahuas.

I am thinking of buying the wooden adjustable loom from decor accents.
Because I have a Chi [RoseBud] that is a little larger than the small baby loom and I want to make her a sweater. She is "inbetween looms!" - and very fat...but cute and cuddly.

Has anyone ever tried the adjustable looms? What do you think? Are they hard to knit on in the "round"?

I did just purchased and receive decor accent's wooden "fine gauge" and "small gage" round SOCK looms...however, it takes a really long time using them...Since I prefer the QUICK way, I went back to the regular looms. Nore: their quality of looms is excellent...so I know I will be purchasing more as soon as I decide what I want.

Regarding slippers for humans:
I made slippers using Aunt Lydias Acrylic rug yarn and they knitted up pretty fast [thick] came out really good...should wear much better then regular yarns. I think the Lion Brand "wool ease" is way to soft with too much stretch for slippers...tried it for tube socks using the kk smallest round loom...and slipped all over the place when walking in them.

Hope this info helps someone... :love1: 
Warm Regards,


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

Oooh, can you post pix of your creations?


----------



## loombee (Mar 18, 2006)

*Regarding...differernt looms, yarns, etc, experimenting*

Hello! 
 

I am still perfecting my dog sweaters...

Re: Slippers...
and now am "rethinking" the thick yarn "wool ease" for slippers It works, IF, you cast on 3 rounds and then knit 1 loop over two, then knit around again, so that you have 3 loops on the pegs, and then knit 1 loop over two...and keep doing it that way. Also, for size 6 1/2 to 7 ladies slippers, I use the mitten loom that has 18 pegs on it and it is a very nice tight stitch. Also I am not drawing up the toe, like everyone else. I am zig zagging the stitches when casting off, which gives a square toe that looks very different, but is VERY comfortable.

I am just experimenting right now, so I will upload pics later on when I have everything figured out.

Re: Different guaged looms:
Also I am trying different gauges of looms, and different brands of looms...just tried the fine gauge sock loom with the cotter pins...takes a long long time to make socks! 

Re: Dog sweaters:
I really prefer the thick and quick yarns, and the wool ease is nice and soft for the dogs. I think a good loom would be an adjustable loom...however, you need to have "flat" knobs on top of the pegs, or thick yarn keeps coming off if you keep your yarn loose. Working loose is better for thick yarn on an 18 peg loom.

Re: Adjustable looms?
I have found about the sizes of looms, is that I need a size that is "inbetween" the available round looms for one of my REALLY FAT Chihuahuas...thus...the need for an adjustable board rake loom that allows you to also knit tubes. Looking at a couple of different brands right now. They are a little pricey...but probably worth it.
:wave:
Warm Regards,


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I bought some new wood looms myself from CindDWoods at: http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com/
I love these looms, but the smallest gauge she has is regular gauge at 1/2". Her home business is close to my home which is such a blessing. Cindy really gave me the VIP treatment when I was there as well.

This wonderful Chi site is where I got my first start at loom knitting, and now I am a total addict. I even have a blog that has a lot of great helps and links. Here's the link:
http://lindasloomroom.blogspot.com/
Come and visit and leave a comment or two.

I ordered two loom socks from DA, http://decoraccentsinc.com/ too, but haven't received them yet 'cause I keep on changing my mind as to the size I need. They must be so sick of me by now, but Isela, the owner has been the most helpful, kindest person, and VERY patient. As far as the AJAL, (adustable loom), they are coming out with a new one without bolts that does so much. Here is a link where you can view it and read about it:
http://isela.typepad.com/ Scroll down past a couple of posts, and you will see it. They are having a name contest for this new loom. I think I definitely want one. 

Keep on loomin!


----------

